# Preparing for an egg donation cycle.



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

This is all pretty new to me and I have if I am honset no idea what is going on!!!
We have a first appointment next week in spain and are looking for a transfer in a couple of months I guess.
I have dh on a healthy diet, no hot baths and vitamins!! but not really sure if I should be doing anything. I thought most of the measures I have taken in the past were to promote good eggs? 
Anyone else going through this doing anything to prepare??


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

HI there,
Welcome if you're new on this site. 
Which Spanish clinic are you going to? There are a number of links for the different clinics here, so lots of people to meet on those! We're at Institut Marques (IM) had our first appt last week so are preparing too. Vits and lots of fruit & veg (and not too much alcohol) sound good for your DH! There are lots of foods you can eat to build up the lining when you get to that stage too - things like brazil nuts, pineapple juice, spinach, l'arginine, seeds, lots of water, no caffeine. On the IM link here there's a list of foods Zita West recommends to help build up the lining. Anyhow, hopefully there's a thread for your clinic in spain that you can join and lots ot people to support you and answer any questions.
good luck
emsoph
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I am with IVI Valencia. I had not thought of building up my lining as that has never been an issue before.
Will have a look at the clinic threads for tips. I cant stand brazil nuts though and pineapple juice makes me sick!!! so hopefully lots of other things I can do.
Good luck with your cycle, hopefully I will not be too far behind you.


----------

